# Wie nehmt ihr eure Blinker mit ans/ins Wasser?



## JunkieXL (6. Februar 2006)

Hi Mefofreunde ,
ich nehme meine ganzen Blinker immer in einer Wasserdichten Tupperdose mit ans/ ins Wasser. Leider habe ich mitlerweile so viele das sich die ganzen Drillinge immer verhaken und der Blinkerwechsel dannn immer erstmal damit anfängt den gewünschten Blinker aus dem Ballen zu tüddeln. Was manchmal recht viel Zeit in anspruch nimmt. Nun suche ich etwas womit ich meine ganzen Blinker trocken und verhakfrei mit zum Watangeln, Spinnfischen nehmen kann.

mfg euer JXL


----------



## Rosi (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wie nehmt ihr eure Blinker mit ans/ins Wasser?*

Hallo Junkie
wenn ich noch Drillinge benutze, dann umwickel ich sie mit einem Stück Wachstuch, etwa 9cm mal 6cm klein, Gummi drum, gut ist. Nur umwickeln, nicht das Ende vom Wachstuch umschlagen. Somit kommt noch Luft ran und der Drilling kann trocknen. Nach dem angeln lass ich die Dose noch eine Weile offen stehen. Vorher war da Fleischsalat drin. 

Mehr als 8 Blinker habe ich nie mit, meistens weniger.


----------



## JunkieXL (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wie nehmt ihr eure Blinker mit ans/ins Wasser?*

Hab mir auch schon überlegt was drumm zu wickeln... naja ich hab immer 10-20 Stück mit.


----------



## sunny (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wie nehmt ihr eure Blinker mit ans/ins Wasser?*

Kauf dir doch einfach ne Box, die in einzelne Fächer unterteilt ist, wo jeweils 4-5 Blinker reingehen, dann minimierst du das Problem schon mal. 

Wenn ich dann letztendlich ins Wasser steige, habe ich höchstens 5-6 Blinker am Mann. Dafür habe ich so'ne kleine Box, die eigentlich zum Fliegenfischen verwendet wird. Sie ist beidseitig mit Schaumstoff ausgeklebt. Da stecke ich die Drillinge einfach fest und gut. Die Box habe ich in der Brusttasche von der Wathose.


----------



## JunkieXL (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wie nehmt ihr eure Blinker mit ans/ins Wasser?*

Jop ich hab meine in der Watjacke. Aber das mit Schaumstoff ist eine gute Idee, das merk ich mir schonmal.


----------



## Kalex (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wie nehmt ihr eure Blinker mit ans/ins Wasser?*

Wechsel den Drilling immer mit dem Blinker. Habe also nie fertig montierte Blinker am Wasser. Also auch keine Tüdelei.


----------



## sunny (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wie nehmt ihr eure Blinker mit ans/ins Wasser?*

Das wäre nix für mich. Ich stelle mir gerade vor, ich verliere mitten in der hießersehnten Beißphase durch nen Hänger meinen Blinker/Wobbler und sollte dann erst anfangen den Haken an den Sprengring zu tüddeln.

Dat ginge garnicht#d |supergri .


----------



## JunkieXL (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wie nehmt ihr eure Blinker mit ans/ins Wasser?*

vor allem nicht bei den Temperaturen *Eisfinger*


----------



## uli.str (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wie nehmt ihr eure Blinker mit ans/ins Wasser?*

Ich benutze eine Spinnertasche Kostet so um die 4€.
Die Kommt dann in die Brusttasche der Watjacke, oder in die der Wathose.


----------



## Bellyboater (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wie nehmt ihr eure Blinker mit ans/ins Wasser?*

Also ich hab meine lose in der Watjacke ohne Drilling. Ich wechsel dann jedes mal den Haken. Und bei Verlust hab ich immer ne Filmdose mit, wo ich noch so 3-4 Drillinge drin habe. Hatte ich bis jetzt noch keine Probleme mit.


----------



## Kalex (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wie nehmt ihr eure Blinker mit ans/ins Wasser?*

Sach ich doch, so mach ich das auch. Und mit kalten Fingern hatte ich noch nie Probleme den Haken zu wechseln. Ich wechsel aber auch nicht nach jedem 10. Wurf den Blinker. Ganz im Gegenteil wenn man vertüddelte Blinker aus der Dose zupfen will, fällt eher einer ins Wasser als beim Haken wechsel.


----------



## JunkieXL (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wie nehmt ihr eure Blinker mit ans/ins Wasser?*

dafür geh ich ja an Land  
Wo bekomm ich eine Blinkertasche, sowas habe ich gesucht!


----------



## Rosi (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wie nehmt ihr eure Blinker mit ans/ins Wasser?*

Manchmal reicht ein Blinker die halbe Nacht und bringt einen Dorsch nach dem anderen. Aber das Gefummel mit kleinen Sprengringen im Fastdunkel muß ich nicht haben.


----------



## uli.str (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wie nehmt ihr eure Blinker mit ans/ins Wasser?*

In fast jeden Angelladen.


----------



## JunkieXL (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wie nehmt ihr eure Blinker mit ans/ins Wasser?*

hmm naja mal zu Rods World fahren die Tage


----------



## Heilbutt (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wie nehmt ihr eure Blinker mit ans/ins Wasser?*

Hier mein Patent  :

Ich hab auch lang nach einer (preisgünstigen) Lösung gesucht,
und auch gefunden.
1.Schritt:
Man nehme einen leeren 5 Liter Ölkanister, schneide das obere
Drittel mit Griff und Verschluss parallel zum Boden ab (Resthöhe
nach Geschmack bzw. Länge der längsten Spinnköder), und reinige
den Kanisterstumpf gründlich!!!
2.Schritt:
Man nehme eine ausgediente Isomatte, oder sonstiges flexibles
Isoliermaterial mit einer Stärke von 10-15 mm, und schneide daraus
ein Stück welches an die vier Innenseiten des Kanisters angepasst
wird. Wenns schön stamm ist, hälts von alleine ansonsten mit
(speziellem) Kleber fixieren.
3.Schritt:
Das ganze in einer passenden Umhängetasche verstecken
(Frauen haben meist sehr viele davon!!)
4.Schritt:
Von oben ringsum die Blinkerdrillinge ins Isomaterial einpieksen
und angeln gehen!!!
Vorteile:
dieses Modell ist UNZERBRECHLICH, günstig, und man hat immer
direkten Zugriff auf die Blinker!!
Ich hab dieses Modell seit Jahren im Einsatz.

Ich hoffe eure Fanthasie hat ausgereicht um mir zu folgen:m 

Gruß

Holger


----------



## uli.str (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wie nehmt ihr eure Blinker mit ans/ins Wasser?*

Ein Kumpel von mir benutzt eine alte Federtasche von seinem Sohn, geht auch.


----------



## Kalex (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wie nehmt ihr eure Blinker mit ans/ins Wasser?*

Man ich hab meine Blinker im Brillenetui dabei. Du nimmst einen 5 Liter Kanister mit an den Strand?#r


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wie nehmt ihr eure Blinker mit ans/ins Wasser?*

Moin Moin , 
gibt in den meisten so netten Schutz für die Drillinge , die stülpe ich einfach drüber und schon ist das Problem mit dem verhaken gelößt |supergri . 10 Stck kosten wenn ich mich nicht irre so um die 2 €


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Pattex (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wie nehmt ihr eure Blinker mit ans/ins Wasser?*

Ich habe eine Dose, wo man die einzelnen Blinker mit den Drillingen in eine Vorrichtung einhängen kann.
Da gehen 14 Blinker oder Wobbler rein und mehr brauch man auch nicht im Wasser.
Und die Dose steck ich dann in die Brusttasche in der Wathose unter die Watjacke.


----------



## MefoFan (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wie nehmt ihr eure Blinker mit ans/ins Wasser?*



			
				uli.str schrieb:
			
		

> Ich benutze eine Spinnertasche Kostet so um die 4€.
> Die Kommt dann in die Brusttasche der Watjacke, oder in die der Wathose.




Die benutze ich auch. 
Kaum getüttel, übersichtlich und schnell griffbereit--einfach gut!
Hersteller ist Cormoran


----------



## Ostseestipper (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wie nehmt ihr eure Blinker mit ans/ins Wasser?*

Habe auch eine kleine Tasche. Sie ist aus Neopren und lässt sich wie ein Buch aufklappen (durch Klettverschluß gesichert). Innen kann ich meine Blinker/Wobbler an jeder beliebigen Position ins Neopren pieksen. Ich bekomme je nach Größe ca. 12-16 Köder rein. Klappert nicht nervend rum, drückt nicht (weil keine harte Box) und passt in die Brusttasche meiner Watjacke. Kosten ca. 4-5 Euro. Nachteil: das Neopren ist nach ca. 1 Jahr doch etwas zerstochen so das ich die Tasche erneuere. Bin aber so zufrieden damit, das die Vorteile bei Weitem überwiegen!!! Hersteller: ich glaube, SPRO 
P.S.: Es lässt sich auch gut eine Sicherheitsnadel mit Reservewirbeln o.ä. daran befestigen.#6 #6 #6 

Grüße, der Ostseestipper


----------



## franc555 (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wie nehmt ihr eure Blinker mit ans/ins Wasser?*

Von Exori gibt es eine Ködertasche zum Umhängen. Man hängt sie sich einfach um den Hals, stört nicht und ist wirklich praktisch. Es passen so ca. zehn Blinker bzw. Wobbler hinein, die einfach in das Neopren innen eingehakt werden. Die Tasche ist aufklappbar, sodass man einen kleinen "Bauchladen" hat, auf dem man hantieren kann. So kann auch kaum etwas ins Wasser fallen. Preis: ca. zehn Euro!

Gruß Frank


----------



## Schwede 11 (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wie nehmt ihr eure Blinker mit ans/ins Wasser?*

Die habe ich auch!!:m 
Alles schön geordnet da drinnen!
Und in den Taschen passen auch noch die Wobbler!!

MFG Timo


----------



## bacalo (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wie nehmt ihr eure Blinker mit ans/ins Wasser?*

 #h 
Interessantes Thema und Vorschläge, da möchte ich auch was vorzeigen:

*Meine Blinkermäppchen:*

1. Ein altes Schulmäppchen, Innenteile (Schlaufen, Gummibänder) 
mit dem Cutter entfernen, festen Schaumgummi zuschneiten und einkleben. 
Ideal wäre, wenn dass Innenteil vorhanden ist, als "Trennwand":
Sofern vorhanden, die Plastikfolie für den Stundenplan ist *nicht *Twisterfest*!*

1. a
http://img153.*ih.us/img153/567/dsc026841ma.th.jpg

1. b
http://img431.*ih.us/img431/2083/dsc026856cs.th.jpg


2. CD-Mappe, die ab und zu die Diskounter anbieten, CD-Hüllen bis auf einer herausnehmen (Aufnahme von Stahlvorfächern und sonstiges und Abtrennung) und Schaumgummi einkleben. Die CD-Hüllen sind Twisterfest!

 http://img154.*ih.us/img154/8720/dsc026860wf.th.jpg

Auch für Wobbler und für leichte Pilker geeignet; auf jeden Fall übersichtlich.


Eine Erfahrung noch, hatte Anfangs ein grünes Schulmäppchen. 
Als mir dieses am Bach aus der Angeltasche fiel, habe ich #q  über einer halben Stunde #q im kniehohem Gras danach gesucht. 


Gruß 
bacalo


----------



## ostseeangler27 (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wie nehmt ihr eure Blinker mit ans/ins Wasser?*

naja und wegen der feuchtigkeit bzw. dagegen habe ich in meinen Blinkerdosen immer reiskörner die helfen sehr wenn die dose nicht grad vollgelaufen ist...#6


----------



## Mr. Sprock (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wie nehmt ihr eure Blinker mit ans/ins Wasser?*

Hi,

ich verwende die unten abgebildeten Boxen.
Vorteile:
Es kommt nichts durcheinander und man kann den
Inhalt auch in ungeöffnetem Zustand erkennen.

TL!


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wie nehmt ihr eure Blinker mit ans/ins Wasser?*

Zurzeit bewahr ich meine Köder in dieser Box auf, echt Praktisch#6


----------



## ostseeangler27 (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wie nehmt ihr eure Blinker mit ans/ins Wasser?*

:m jao habe genau die selben....!!!sauber!!!!!!!


----------



## DerDuke (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wie nehmt ihr eure Blinker mit ans/ins Wasser?*

Hi,

diese Box habe ich gerade heute von Ascari bekommen (3,95 Euronen, Balzer).
Da ich ein "Drillingdranlasser" bin, ist diese Box genau richtig. :l 
Sie ist zwar etwas größer, aber man kann sie umhängen.


----------



## AndreasG (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wie nehmt ihr eure Blinker mit ans/ins Wasser?*

Ich fische schon seit langen nicht mehr mit Drillingen. Den Sprengring tausche ich gegen eine kleine Agraffe aus, das gefummel mit den Ringen fand ich auch nicht so toll. Somit brauch ich nur eine kleine Dose mit Einzelhaken und eine Box mit unmontierten Blikern und Wobblern, passt alles in die Jacke und nix ist mit Vertüdeln.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## bacalo (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wie nehmt ihr eure Blinker mit ans/ins Wasser?*

Und Gott sprach zu den Steinen im Meer "Wollt ihr Bellyboatangler werden?" und die Steine antworteten 
"Nein Herr, dafür sind wir nicht hart genug!" 

Auch wenn es hier nicht herein passt, den Spruch merk´ ich mir#6 

Mille Grazzie

bacalo


----------



## ostseeangler27 (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wie nehmt ihr eure Blinker mit ans/ins Wasser?*

ja der ist cool ,würde sich gut auf meinem auto machen*gg*


----------

